# Few New Pix and Mini Cruze?!



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Realllly nice looking Cruze!! I regret having chosen the black one, I should have taken the white and put some black accents and black roof like yours! By the way, what are the rims?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

Sk8ermarc said:


> Realllly nice looking Cruze!! I regret having chosen the black one, I should have taken the white and put some black accents and black roof like yours! By the way, what are the rims?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


he has the stock steelies with hubcaps plasti diped - looks really awesome


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

MjC said:


> he has the stock steelies with hubcaps plasti diped - looks really awesome


What MjC said...lol. Thanks!


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

we pretty much have the same car hahaha 
you should tint those side markers to get rid of the orange, 2$ tint film from ebay will do, storrrrrmmmtrooopper


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So is that the prototype for the "smart car" Cruze? ccasion14:


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> What MjC said...lol. Thanks!


Oh I see haha! It wasn't clear on my phone


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice pics. And the squished ones look like micro-machines... anyone every play with those when they were young?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Cully77 said:


> Nice pics. And the squished ones look like micro-machines... anyone every play with those when they were young?


I did

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## miketempleton (Jan 20, 2013)

The black roof looks nice. Sharp!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

